# NOTHING WORSE THAN A THIEF.... Mary Esther/FWB area



## gkram180 (Mar 5, 2012)

So, over the weekend, some scumbags hit the cars on my street.

They got into my truck and got away with my son's black/grey Element backpack, which sucks, but not a huge deal. All it had in it was some beach towels and crap.

HOWEVER, they also stole my daughter's black frame Maui Jims with Amber lenses that were in a black Costa Del Mar case. 
They were old shades, but the part that kills me is that these were our good friend, Paul Bieber's, shades and are irreplaceable. For those of you who know Paul, he was an avid fisherman and regular at Okaloosa Island Pier. He passed away late last year.

Anyone comes across either of these items, please let me know. I would love to have those shades back in the family.
We miss Paul terribly and the thought of my daughter being able to spot fish in his shades really brought me joy for the time she had them.


----------



## anvu (Jul 8, 2014)

Sorry for your lost


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

Thieves are scums of this earth


----------



## gkram180 (Mar 5, 2012)

yeah, they caught the SOB, but I doubt I'll ever recover the stolen items...


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Was your truck locked?


----------

